# Oregon dog's 12-inch ears earn Guinness World Record



## Robert59 (Sep 25, 2021)

An Oregon woman's black and tan coonhound earned a Guinness World Record when each of her ears was measured at 12.38 inches long.

Guinness said Lou, a 3-year-old canine belonging to Paige Olsen, officially has the longest ears on a dog (living).

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2021/0...longest-ears-dog-Lou-coonhound/5581632511279/


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 26, 2021)

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie 'em in a knot?
Can you tie 'em in a bow?
Can you throw 'em o'er your shoulder
Like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?


----------

